# Park burls



## Mike1950 (Aug 31, 2016)

We have a coming attractions post about taking a burl out of the park. If we all take a piece of the park- 3.8 million visitors to date this year. What will we have left....... Sorry I would have posted there but not allowed- unfortunately......


----------



## Jim Beam (Aug 31, 2016)

The post doesn't say what kind of a park it was. If it was a National Park or a State Park, I think that's a problem. The trees were dead, but so is petrified wood and you can't take that. But if it was a city or county park, I'm not sure that it matters.


----------



## Tclem (Aug 31, 2016)

Depends on how big a piece we each take


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 31, 2016)

Jim Beam said:


> The post doesn't say what kind of a park it was. If it was a National Park or a State Park, I think that's a problem. The trees were dead, but so is petrified wood and you can't take that. But if it was a city or county park, I'm not sure that it matters.



Sorry I disagree- Parks are off limits to harvesting for personal use. As a forum we will either chose to support preserving protected resources or not. Seems like obeying the law should be quite self explanatory in this case. operative word park.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Tclem (Aug 31, 2016)

But what if we each just take a little bitty piece. Then it would only seem like 100 people had been there and not 3.8 million


----------



## Sprung (Aug 31, 2016)

I agree on not taking items out of the parks and wanting to make sure we keep them in good shape and preserve resources for future generations. I am all for taking care of the world we live in and managing resources properly.

However, if this is in reference to the post and person I think it is, I hope he will be ok with me mentioning a couple things he said a message he sent me a little over a year ago when we were talking in the midst of doing a trade. In the message he mentioned that the park caretaker was happy to let him take dead wood - and even how some of it they had been trying to remove and get rid of anyway.

If that is the case, since proper permission has been granted to harvest, I don't see this as a problem. If the individual did not have permission to harvest what he's been harvesting, then I would definitely see it as a serious problem. However, it is my understanding that this individual with this specific park (I believe it's a local or municipal type of park) has permission to be harvesting dead wood, including dead burls, from the park.

Perhaps it might be best to hear @norman vandyke 's side of the story on this one. I've traded with and bought from Norm with the understanding that what he harvests and sells is done so legally, with permission to harvest these items, and that he's not just going into the park and destroying it or stealing items without permission to do so. In my conversation and dealings with him, Norm has proven to be a man of character and I'd be surprised to hear if he's started harvesting resources illegally. Especially since we both expressed in a recent conversation how there are plenty of burls that we see and would love to have, but would never get without permission.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 31, 2016)

I agree with Matt. Norm did tel us on the forum that he has permission. Please read the following topics...

http://woodbarter.com/threads/i-love-my-city-park.21841/#post-274433

http://woodbarter.com/threads/i-need-help.21534/


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 1, 2016)

Oh wow. I didn't realize this would blow up so much. Yes, it it's from my city park where I do have permission to remove dead wood, of which is almost entirely Russian olive, a species they are trying to eradicate in Montana. I have never removed wood from a living tree in that park as it is illegal to harvest trees without a permit and cutting of live trees is never permitted in a city park unless the person cutting is employed by the city to do so. I am not one who goes Willy nilly into the woods and poach burls for personal gain. I hope I didn't give anyone the wrong idea about how to get burls.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 1, 2016)

If I am wrong no problem- I will admit it. But should be worded different in my eyes- The implications of taking things from our parks is not right.


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 1, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> If I am wrong no problem- I will admit it. But should be worded different in my eyes- The implications of taking things from our parks is not right.


Just fixed that in the post. I'll be more careful with my words from now on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 1, 2016)

norman vandyke said:


> Just fixed that in the post. I'll be more careful with my words from now on.



Sorry if I said or implied something not true.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 1, 2016)

I agree with everybody except for @SENC he lies about everything. down hereabout parks have slides and swings and they are mounted down so I can't take them. With or without permission.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (Sep 1, 2016)

I think by and large everyone here is aware of the rules and laws and tries to abide by them. We are woodworkers and aware of the concerns and harmful effects of illegal harvests, etc. I would be surprised by someone in out midst doing intentional harm in the manner spoken of. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 1, 2016)

Tony said:


> I think by and large everyone here is aware of the rules and laws and tries to abide by them. We are woodworkers and aware of the concerns and harmful effects of illegal harvests, etc. I would be surprised by someone in out midst doing intentional harm in the manner spoken of. Tony


 I'm not saying anyone in these post is BUT it wouldn't surprise me at all of people who would deliberately steal and take advantage of any rules or laws regarding wood. It all comes down to the dollar bill and I've seen people who care about nobody but themselves so I can agree that the majority of us are abiding by the laws but I have seen and we have had a couple bad apples right here on this site who would rob you or the parks blind. Again, I am not referring to anyone in this post as it appears any miscommunication has been settled.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Palaswood (Sep 1, 2016)

I believe the definition of Park is what is at issue here. A national park, wih protected trees is not a landscaped plot of grass with 20 year old transplanted trees in the middle of a suburb. 

And permission is permisson. Sounds like a lot of assuming and much ado about nothing.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 1, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I agree with everybody except for @SENC he lies about everything. down hereabout parks have slides and swings and they are mounted down so I can't take them. With or without permission.



You'd have to clear a lot of kudzu to steal Mississippi park equipment...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 1, 2016)

In our state, the National Forest Service will clear cut sections of forest and before they replant they allow people to buy a firewood permit to cut anything left that is not marked. It is a good way to get dogwood and such, for very little cost but you have a limit and some specific rules to follow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 1, 2016)

DKMD said:


> You'd have to clear a lot of kudzu to steal Mississippi park equipment...


This far South we have killed all that evasive crap.


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 1, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> This far South we have killed all evasive crap.


Not here...about 80% Russian olive trees in my park.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 1, 2016)

We have the same problem with Chinese Tallow Trees ( I think that is what it is called ). Locally we call them popcorn tree because of the white seed pods it produces. Birds love to eat the seed and spread the darn things.


----------



## Tclem (Sep 1, 2016)

Palaswood said:


> I believe the definition of Park is what is at issue here. A national park, wih protected trees is not a landscaped plot of grass with 20 year old transplanted trees in the middle of a suburb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnF (Sep 1, 2016)

There was a couple of rows of Russian Olives on my farm, planted back in the 30's or 40's as they were considered a good windbreak tree for drought conditions. I did make lumber from a couple bigger ones back in the 70's and 80's but I'd be hard pressed to find one in there anymore. The silver maple, walnut and locust seem to have crowded the olives out. I know they are prevelant in the Dakota's yet.


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 1, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> We have the same problem with Chinese Tallow Trees ( I think that is what it is called ). Locally we call them popcorn tree because of the white seed pods it produces. Birds love to eat the seed and spread the darn things.


Same here with Russian olive. Unless you're high in the mountains, you're within a mile of them in this state.


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 1, 2016)

JohnF said:


> There was a couple of rows of Russian Olives on my farm, planted back in the 30's or 40's as they were considered a good windbreak tree for drought conditions. I did make lumber from a couple bigger ones back in the 70's and 80's but I'd be hard pressed to find one in there anymore. The silver maple, walnut and locust seem to have crowded the olives out. I know they are prevelant in the Dakota's yet.


Wish we had your problems with your maple, walnut and locust.lol


----------



## JohnF (Sep 1, 2016)

Bring your chainsaw Norm, we could make it your problem... lol There's one walnut in there that might go 30" that I'd never miss.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 1, 2016)

JohnF said:


> Bring your chainsaw Norm, we could make it your problem... lol There's one walnut in there that might go 30" that I'd never miss.


If you were a within 6 hour drive from here I'd be all over that.


----------



## Sprung (Sep 1, 2016)

JohnF said:


> There's one walnut in there that might go 30" that I'd never miss.





I've seen a few walnut trees that size down here, about 4 hours south of you, but I've yet to find someone who would let me cut one of their walnut trees for lumber - let alone one of that size!


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 2, 2016)

Sprung said:


> I've seen a few walnut trees that size down here, about 4 hours south of you, but I've yet to find someone who would let me cut one of their walnut trees for lumber - let alone one of that size!



They are highly valuable black walnut trees....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JohnF (Sep 2, 2016)

Tree's are like cars, some are worth a lot and some aren't. You know that beauty is in the eye of the beholder. For the heck of it Colin, I will take a picture of that one next time I get down to the farm and let you judge how valuable it is. Some of the finest walnut lumber I've ever had or seen came from right south of you. From Tony Girard's dad, Milton.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 2, 2016)

JohnF said:


> Tree's are like cars, some are worth a lot and some aren't. You know that beauty is in the eye of the beholder. For the heck of it Colin, I will take a picture of that one next time I get down to the farm and let you judge how valuable it is. Some of the finest walnut lumber I've ever had or seen came from right south of you. From Tony Girard's dad, Milton.



I don't know if you've ever seen this one but every time somebody starts going on about black walnut this is what pops into my head

Reactions: Agree 3 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 2, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> I don't know if you've ever seen this one but every time somebody starts going on about black walnut this is what pops into my head



Colin, that is both hilarious, and as I understand, pretty accurate! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JohnF (Sep 2, 2016)

lmao. Exactly. I'm not sure how many people I've ran into over the years that had the same thoughts as the twit. I have cut quite a few down and never paid cash for one. I have traded some products, or work at times for exceptional trees, but usually the owners just wanted them gone. That said, I know loggers in your area that pay pretty hefty prices for trees and sell it on the landing for heftier prices still. But that's a whole different realm.


----------



## Tony (Sep 2, 2016)

I saw a story awhile about a guy that cleared out the trees for new roads, etc. where he lived. The city paid him to take them out, then paid him to build park benches out of some of the lumber, he kept the rest. That's a sweet gig! Tony


----------



## JohnF (Sep 11, 2016)

Here's that walnut that I said I'd get pics of when I went to the farm. The hat is for size reference. I did tape it around and it's 104" at breast height. 7' to first limb. 12' to crotch. Heck of a frost check on one side, the other 3 are clear as can be.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 11, 2016)

i laughed and nearly fell out of my chair when in the video above he asked if she was retarded. total un-pc i know but i have had several encounters with people like that here in las vegas. blows my mind every time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 11, 2016)

JohnF said:


> View attachment 113333 View attachment 113334 View attachment 113335 Here's that walnut that I said I'd get pics of when I went to the farm. The hat is for size reference. I did tape it around and it's 104" at breast height. 7' to first limb. 12' to crotch. Heck of a frost check on one side, the other 3 are clear as can be.


That's one fine looking tree. Lots of nice crotches there for stocks and Lots of clear wood for furniture. Yep, I wish we had those around here that weren't yard trees.


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 12, 2016)

@JohnF 
I agree with Norman,and wish those type of trees were in my area. We do have the Russian olive but most are not too large more on the large shrub size. I am going to cut a couple of the larger ones that I access to just to see if I can get a board or two to mess with.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 12, 2016)

our european olives here get large enough as landscape trees for some boards. sold the only really good board i ever cut straight away


----------



## Kevin (Sep 12, 2016)

vegas urban lumber said:


> i laughed and nearly fell out of my chair when in the video above he asked if she was retarded.



I got my ass chewed up down and sideways for that remark on another forum. Some people are just looking for a reason to gripe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Sep 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I got my ass chewed up down and sideways for that remark on another forum. Some people are just looking for a reason to gripe.



I might add that THAT video Colin posted is not the original. That's the toned-down version which I remade. In the original video I'd used a few "sailor words" that upon reflection I found too offensive myself so after a few days I edited the video as you hear it in its present form.


----------



## Tony (Sep 12, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I might add that THAT video Colin posted is not the original. That's the toned-down version which I remade. In the original video I'd used a few "sailor words" that upon reflection I found too offensive myself so after a few days I edited the video as you hear it in its present form.



That's your video? Man, that's great!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

